# The most boring snowblower on the forum?



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

This is probably the most boring snowblower on the forum.
However, it's possibly the easiest to start.
It's electric and takes a mains cable.

Model: 247.882901 
Serial: I159L2

Photos: https://photos.app.goo.gl/z5PlYqoKyM2OtNQR2


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Works nice on a higher deck where it's difficult to drag up a "regular" snowblower. I need to keep my back deck clear and it's about 7' off the ground and I've always thought a corded unit would be nice to do a path to the steps and steps for the dog. Just leave it plugged in under the eve at the side of the sliding door ready to go.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> ...I need to keep my back deck clear and it's about 7' off the ground ...


Maybe a little Toro Power Shovel would work well too for a deck or patio in light snow... Super light, carry it in one hand.
Photos:https://photos.app.goo.gl/xhrlJdJRbeWP8x6b2

This guy says he uses it up to 10 inches


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*This works good for the deck also. and best of all it is boring.:tongue4: https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/1800-power-curve-38381 *


----------

